# Favouite self tanners!



## blondegirl (Oct 9, 2009)

Girls i thought it would be good to discuss our favourite self tanners. What is yours?? What do you love about your self tanner??
I love fake bake and clarins at the moment. The colour result is my main reason. I quite like xen tan also, the scent is fantastic.


----------



## HoneyDip (Oct 12, 2009)

For my face I love using DIOR's auto-brozant (natural). Love the texture (cream-gel), it has never broke me out and it smells divine, I like the powdery scent of it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Other than that I also liked L'occitane's face tanner.. looks really natural on me, almost too light. It's a liquid, but without the tint.. I think I prefer Dior's gel texture.

For my body:
Clarins (the one in the jar), but its just too exensive to use all over the body..
Xen-Tan
L'oreal Sublime glow.

Anybody using Clarins face tanner? The brown liquidy one? Really wanna try it!


----------



## InspiredBlue (Oct 12, 2009)

I like L'Oreals Sublime Bronze in the tinted formula that comes in a tube. It's a good product for an affordable price. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But most of the time I'm way too lazy to keep up a tan.


----------



## blondegirl (Oct 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HoneyDip* 

 
_For my face I love using DIOR's auto-brozant (natural). Love the texture (cream-gel), it has never broke me out and it smells divine, I like the powdery scent of it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Other than that I also liked L'occitane's face tanner.. looks really natural on me, almost too light. It's a liquid, but without the tint.. I think I prefer Dior's gel texture.

For my body:
Clarins (the one in the jar), but its just too exensive to use all over the body..
Xen-Tan
L'oreal Sublime glow.

Anybody using Clarins face tanner? The brown liquidy one? Really wanna try it!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
hi, thanks for your reply.
i use the clarins face tanners. to be honest i love them BUT i do get some congestion and breakouts so i have had to stop using fake tan on my face from now on.
i love the clarins one in the jar, delicious its called.
i love xen tan as well. the smell fantastic. 
i am quite liking st tropez but i hate the smell, it really stinks!


----------



## xsnowwhite (Oct 15, 2009)

has anyone used solerra self tan? i saw it online a few days ago and was wondering about it. Its pretty pricy though and i think its only online so i didnt get it. For now i use one from sallys which is ok but the face tanner at least doesnt break me out.


----------



## gildedangel (Oct 15, 2009)

I like the clinique ones, but I am kind of lazy. I really don't mind being pasty lol!


----------



## blondegirl (Oct 15, 2009)

i am loving xen tan at the moment!


----------



## Girl about town (Oct 21, 2009)

i just used the xen tan luxe weekly tan and its fantastic, amazing colour and smells like vanilla, hands down the best tan i've ever used.


----------



## blondegirl (Oct 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Girl about town* 

 
_i just used the xen tan luxe weekly tan and its fantastic, amazing colour and smells like vanilla, hands down the best tan i've ever used._

 
i love xen tan too. all the xen tan products arent available here in Australia so i have them sent over from ebay.uk. 
what do you  girls use to maintain your tan??


----------



## Tasha-Kala (Nov 23, 2009)

Clarins in the jar with cocoa butter one!!! Won't be disappointed


----------



## nikkic (Nov 23, 2009)

I like Jergens Natural Glow.  I'm too pale to keep up with a regular self tanner and even the expensive ones make me orange.


----------



## fiction_writer (Jan 23, 2010)

xen-tan is my favourite because it gives a really natural colour, doesn't streak, and i like the cherry almond scent.


----------



## kimmy (Jan 24, 2010)

i'm way too lazy to keep it up, but for a while i was using the neutrogena stuff in the spray can. it was doing pretty well by me, the only problem was that it was effing cold when i put it on after it would sit under my sink all week.


----------



## fingie (Jan 24, 2010)

L'Oreal Sublime Bronze.  I loooove it!


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Jan 25, 2010)

I'm actually looking for something to use on my legs. My legs don't match the rest of my body, they're like NW15!!! Which self tanner do you guys think is best for legs? I was going to look into Neutrogena


----------



## Kyandii (Jan 27, 2010)

I've been using St Tropez for about a year now, Love it!


----------

